# Flat roof to sloped roof



## Mgio (Oct 27, 2021)

I have a garage that originally has a flat roof. I believe the garage is 50 by 30.

If it were possible I think I would prefer to put a single slope roof on. Can you use a single slope on a garage that size? 

If so, I'm trying to find information on the actual construction method for that and how it is fastened to the concrete walls Etc. 

This roof has parapet walls that I think are about 18 in above the actual existing roof.

Also are there pre-made trusses for these types of roofs?

Or is it better to have prefabricated trusses and put a regular peaked roof on?


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

I doubt there are pre made trusses for that exact application but I would think a truss manufacturer could certainly build something to fit the needs of your application, be it a single slope roof or tradition. An engineer with a local builder or roof company could probably give you an idea of the direction to go as you would go over the cost differences in the 2 truss styles and labor, materials and roof systems involved in them.


----------



## VictorC496 (Nov 15, 2021)

I also have the same opinion as yours.


----------

